# Marco



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Thats what I thought


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

It's under my nose oh2:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

haha.

...we still talkin' about fish?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

it's a new specie cyclopsis rhombeus, the toothless piranha that actually looks more like a snakehead


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I think I have the only other species.. commonly called the "trouser snake?" It burrows down in caves


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah, one vestigial eye, very aggressive and solitary. Eats little guppies. Burrows down in caves like you mentioned hydro.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

and spits white venom when provoked


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nasty, Nasty, Nasty


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dudes, isn't this thread about a 15-year old???








He might get nightmares about this... :sleepy2: :rasp:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. i got the reds but they arnt 12" there like 9"-10" he told me that they were a foot. i got 4 of them. i have recorded a video of them "Cruzin da tank" its a video of them swimming around. and i have also taken some pictrures. my sister doesnt know how to put them on the net yet. there is a cd software that came with this $700 camra. i think the camra even has a Microwave!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow a camera that cooks food too.....yummy oo:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm sure Marco will someday take his own measurement (fish of course) and not exaggerate size. Its been reported size does matter LOL :rasp:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the guy called me and said he had 12" reds. i didnt see them. when i did they were only like 10". and i bought them anyway.


----------

